# smg vs smg II



## A4_rider (Sep 22, 2002)

whats the difference?


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

SMG was the original version of the "sequential M gearbox" (loose translation from German) offered on E36 M3's. This version was based on the 5 speed manual tranny and had only 1 program and much less sophisticated algorithms for clutch engagement and shift speed.

SMGII is the new improved version BMW offers now on E46 M3's, with 6 flavors of manual gear selection and 5 auto modes. Basically, BMW took advantage of 5 years of progress in computing power and sensors when developing the SMGII version of the 6 speed tranny for the E46 M3.


----------



## SmootheEar (Nov 4, 2003)

what does it look like? Display? Controls? Interior?


----------

